# Help settle a debate… Best tyres, P Zero or Pilot Sports for the TT?



## TheBlueTTS (4 mo ago)

Having a debate with a fellow TT owner on what tyres work best for the Mk3 TT. Low noise and high grip, I think it’s the P Zero but he says Pilot Sport.

You can guess which tyres we both have on our cars!


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I would always go with 4S or if I wanted to save some money probably eagle f1s, not a fan of pirelli tyres. New conti 7s seem to be doing very well in tests so could be worth looking at.


----------



## edwrai (Aug 31, 2020)

Danny1 said:


> I would always go with 4S or if I wanted to save some money probably eagle f1s, not a fan of pirelli tyres. New conti 7s seem to be doing very well in tests so could be worth looking at.


I love my pilot sport 4 tyres, the 4S is no longer sold as it’s been replaced by the 5 I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtainkat (10 mo ago)

I don't think Pirellis have ever been up there with the top tyres, always seems to be Michelin or Goodyear


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I’ve had Pirelli’s on my last 2 TT’s and can’t complain about them, remember the R01 has been tested/developed for the TT, in reality I’m not sure what difference that makes for every day driving…………

Just my 2 pence worth………………………………I will await the slating 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b1ggles (6 mo ago)

mtainkat said:


> I don't think Pirellis have ever been up there with the top tyres, always seems to be Michelin or Goodyear


They have, you're just not old enough. Many moons ago P7s were the tyres to have.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

edwrai said:


> I love my pilot sport 4 tyres, the 4S is no longer sold as it’s been replaced by the 5 I think.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can I just looked, 








Who knew Asda did tyres?


Full range of car tyres including top brands at Asda prices




www.asdatyres.co.uk


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

I’ve had numerous performance cars, including M and RS models and the Michelin Pilot Sport 4S has been my first choice on anything for years. I’d rather have Conti’s or Yoko’s than PZero. The Pirelli’s are my least favourite tyre!


----------



## Denso (10 mo ago)

I was supposed to get PS4S on mine when the alloys were changed. Ended up with conti’s and cant wait to get the michelins on as soon as the conti’s are done.

Denso


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

WOW, I’m clearly not driving the car hard enough or often enough to feel the Pirelli’s are poor ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBlueTTS (4 mo ago)

Didn’t expect so many replies and I’m happy to be proven wrong, sounds like the Pilot 4S are the preferred choice.


----------



## edwrai (Aug 31, 2020)

TheBlueTTS said:


> Didn’t expect so many replies and I’m happy to be proven wrong, sounds like the Pilot 4S are the preferred choice.


Or just the pilot 4 honestly if your not on a track I doubt there would be a noticeable difference 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edwrai (Aug 31, 2020)

TheBlueTTS said:


> Didn’t expect so many replies and I’m happy to be proven wrong, sounds like the Pilot 4S are the preferred choice.


This is a great video on the Mitch range 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beryl (4 mo ago)

If you swap wheels for a week that would be a good basis for the thread. Do you live nearby?


----------



## PatyPio (9 mo ago)

Hey everyone just jumping in as I'm going to replace mine as well!

My TT currently have 245/45R17 99Y tyres and I want either the PS4 (the PS4S will have to wait for now 😢) or the F1s

The thing is I can't find either with the same fitting, can someone help me with that? Total newbie to tyre fitting


----------



## Denso (10 mo ago)

PatyPio said:


> Hey everyone just jumping in as I'm going to replace mine as well!
> 
> My TT currently have 245/45R17 99Y tyres and I want either the PS4 (the PS4S will have to wait for now 😢) or the F1s
> 
> The thing is I can't find either with the same fitting, can someone help me with that? Total newbie to tyre fitting


Try these links, they should help you narrow it down.









Buy Cheap 245/45 R17 Tyres Online And Fitted Locally | Blackcircles.com


Buy tyres online and get them fitted locally with Blackcircles. Lifetime Guarantee now on all car, van & SUV tyres. Peace of mind, at no extra cost.



www.blackcircles.com













245 45 R17 Tyres | Cheap 245 45 R17 Tyres, FREE Fitting | Tyre Shopper


Buy 245 45 R17 Tyres. Buy online and heve them fitted for FREE locally. Cheap 245 45 R17 tyres with Guaranteed Price Promise to be the cheapest online.




www.tyre-shopper.co.uk





Denso


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

PatyPio said:


> Hey everyone just jumping in as I'm going to replace mine as well!
> 
> My TT currently have 245/45R17 99Y tyres and I want either the PS4 (the PS4S will have to wait for now 😢) or the F1s
> 
> The thing is I can't find either with the same fitting, can someone help me with that? Total newbie to tyre fitting











Who knew Asda did tyres?


Full range of car tyres including top brands at Asda prices




www.asdatyres.co.uk













Who knew Asda did tyres?


Full range of car tyres including top brands at Asda prices




www.asdatyres.co.uk


----------



## PatyPio (9 mo ago)

Danny1 said:


> Who knew Asda did tyres?
> 
> 
> Full range of car tyres including top brands at Asda prices
> ...


Thanks Danny! Do you know if there are any major differences between the PS4 and PS5 though?


----------



## PatyPio (9 mo ago)

Denso said:


> Try these links, they should help you narrow it down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Denso!!


----------



## TheBlueTTS (4 mo ago)

Can anyone suggest a good site for the Pilot Sport 4 or 4S fitted? 255/30/20


----------



## edwrai (Aug 31, 2020)

TheBlueTTS said:


> Can anyone suggest a good site for the Pilot Sport 4 or 4S fitted? 255/30/20


Black circles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edwrai (Aug 31, 2020)

TheBlueTTS said:


> Can anyone suggest a good site for the Pilot Sport 4 or 4S fitted? 255/30/20


And I believe only 4S or 5 in that rim size, but could be wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

TheBlueTTS said:


> Can anyone suggest a good site for the Pilot Sport 4 or 4S fitted? 255/30/20


I posted this above, you can just google alllll the tyre sites and compare prices if you and to find the cheapest, or select the one that has the "best" fitter for you.



Danny1 said:


> You can I just looked,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

PS 4S is the Sportier version of the PS4, while PS5 is PS4 successor (PS 5S expected to replace 4S soon).
PS5 should be better than PS4, but PS4S still sportier than PS5





PatyPio said:


> Thanks Danny! Do you know if there are any major differences between the PS4 and PS5 though?


----------



## edwrai (Aug 31, 2020)

kevin#34 said:


> PS 4S is the Sportier version of the PS4, while PS5 is PS4 successor (PS 5S expected to replace 4S soon).
> PS5 should be better than PS4, but PS4S still sportier than PS5


One of the main difference with the 4S and the 4 was the size of wheel they fit as at launch the 4S was for 19/20 inch tyres only.

And the 4 would fit a 16/17/18 

Or this was my understanding 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBlueTTS (4 mo ago)

edwrai said:


> One of the main difference with the 4S and the 4 was the size of wheel they fit as at launch the 4S was for 19/20 inch tyres only.
> 
> And the 4 would fit a 16/17/18
> 
> ...


I had a look at tyres from the link about and three 4S are the only ones that for the 20” OEM. Michelin Doesnt have the 4 or 5 in this size.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Kwik fit sell the 4 ands 4S in 255/30/20









Search Results - 255/3020







www.kwik-fit.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PatyPio (9 mo ago)

kevin#34 said:


> PS 4S is the Sportier version of the PS4, while PS5 is PS4 successor (PS 5S expected to replace 4S soon).
> PS5 should be better than PS4, but PS4S still sportier than PS5


That does seem to be the case Kevin! I've read some reviews of the PS5 and it looks like the major difference from PS4 is the tread life. I'll probably get the PS5 for now and one day the PS4S hehe I'll let you guys know how it drives.

What is ACTUALLY new with the Michelin Pilot Sport 5 - Tyre Reviews and Tests - Intereting article about it


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

To add something interesting to the topic of this thread...

I personally have tried many many tyres, on multiple cars, but most on PQ35 - Mk2 TT era, rather than the MQB platform Mk3 era
Limited seat time & tyre choice on those, most on Hancook Evo 3's which are fine, but wasn't overly pushing in that MQB
Some are on the AWD and some on the FWD, some heavier, some lighter. But I'll try give a brief description of them all.
I never really take notice on tyre noise so won't include that below, but I do feel PS4S's were one of the louder tyres I can remember.

Proxes - Mid range price, mid range performance. Okay behaviour. Ideal for a small cheap daily just to run to work and back and that's about it. Don't put them on your pride TT
P zeros - Dreadful. Cold or wet, much wheel spin and little confidence. Fine in the dry. Steering feel was fine, behaviour as can guess didn't stay consistent. Would also steer clear (multiple - mainly misses 8J TT)
SportMaxx - Perfectly fine performing tyre, but not worth their price & they also wear very quickly! There is better out there. (A45 AMG)
Contact Sport 5 - Interestingly compared to their ratings, found these to have lower wet grip characteristics that was expecting, few scary aquaplane moments on these. (A45 AMG)
Other than that they were perfectly fine - they are old compound now - hear that 7s have had some amazing reviews.
PS4 - Consistently good, no matter the weather, behaviour & steering feel was good - Certainly an ideal road tyre and would recommend. ( Always tested on 18's on multiple chassis)
PS4S - Not decent, no-where near the hype.. On my 8J TTS. This will go down like a lead ballon as always.
Drove on an A45 AMG were mint, had to get a set, so put them on the TTS - hated. Sold wheels/tyres before hitting 1k miles
Grip in the dry was very high (straight line - reason I think they come so highly rated for laying power down), still decent in the wet.
But the behaviour and feel cornering was awful, sidewalls are far too soft and they would roll over when properly pushing, which COULD do nothing, or educe awful understeer - no prediction of what one it would do and inspired 0 confidence. (tyre roll issue is agreed by ' Mr Tyre Reveiws')
F1 Asymmetric 3 & 5 - my recommendation for the 'best' all round daily road tyre. Very slightly less peak dry grip than PS4S, but you can use all of the limit of the tyre due to its behaviour/feel and go faster because of the confidence. Very god wet grip too. (Multiple chassis, mainly my 8J)
Also did a cold ambient, started damp but dried track day on 3's - didn't overheat, didn't wear poorly, gripped very well for a road tyre.
F1 SuperSport - Don't bother on an all round driven car. More peak grip in the dry than Asymmetric, wet is slightly worse.
However COLD, they have terrible behaviour, act like a semi slick, no graduation from having peak grip to fall off into awful understeer
Additionally driven on a short twisty sprint track 20-25C ambient day - overheated, slightly poor/degrading wear, soften walls mid runs
To me these don't work well enough HOT to be biased to the track nor COLD for a all round UK road tyre (My 8J)
AD08R - Just like most semi slicks, Damp - dry as long as they are hot, far more peak gip than a road tyre and hot in the wet, far bit worse, but not terrible.
However cold, poor grip, poor behaviour. Ideal for a tyre to drive in the summer / to the track and on it. (My 8J & Mk3 Megane)

These are simply my opinion from experience of the tyres I can remember, there is more tyres for sure but those I feel I can advise on. This isn't by any means the be all and end all and I appreciate others experiences maybe different. Especially as it varies massively from chassis to chassis and peoples driving style / aggression.

For reference I have done 70k+ road miles and track time in my own 8J TTS
Then varying cars because of the partner & multiple friends I look after their cars mechanically - mainly Mk4 -Mk6 Era VAG cars, german cars, odd french baguette

To summarise from me - Daily/all round road tyre for the UK
Goodyear Asymmetric Or a 'normal' Michelin Pilot Sport
You can't go wrong, they will deliver the best you can get whilst performing in all situations and shouldn't set you back awfully

Also this is always the go to man to base tyre opinion on:


https://www.youtube.com/c/tyrereviews


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

just note that the 4S is going to be dismissed and replaced soon by the new 5S



PatyPio said:


> That does seem to be the case Kevin! I've read some reviews of the PS5 and it looks like the major difference from PS4 is the tread life. I'll probably get the PS5 for now and one day the PS4S hehe I'll let you guys know how it drives.
> 
> What is ACTUALLY new with the Michelin Pilot Sport 5 - Tyre Reviews and Tests - Intereting article about it


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Lots of folks praise the Michelin PS4 but I have a word of caution. I fitted them to the wife's MK2 TT roadster and was initially very impressed. But when I took them off to put on the winter tyres, I was shocked at just how much they had worn in six months. For this year they were rotated and when the car was recently in for service, she was advised all four were close to minimum!

That is just two summers, and the car has not even left the UK on a road trip! The previous tyres lasted for several summers and twice went down to Provence! I have seen reviews that say the PS4 doesn't wear well but an equivalent of just 12 months, for us on reduced mileage is just bonkers, I'm far from happy with Michelin!

On my A5 I have run Goodyear F1 asymmetric. I had a set fitted in 2018 and only just had to replace those this summer. I also run winter wheels on the A5 so that's four summers with very similar mileage to the TT! And this is why I have fitted Goodyear to the RS too. I was so tempted to go for the Michelin PS4S after all the fabulous reviews, but I feel somewhat ripped off by Michelin


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

assessing tire wear in terms of elapsed summer is very subjective, can you tell us the covered mileage and driving style?
PS4s should have a tread wear index of 200 if I remember well, then not so distant (220) from P-zero R01 OEM tire (that lasted me 22.000 km on stage 2 TTS with lots of highway and 3 stints at local circuit)


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

I wish to stress - PS4 (NOT THE PS4S) is the tyre on the MK2 roadster rims.

As the tyres only spend six months maximum on the car each year the actual mileage is hard to recall. More miles used to go on the car in the summer rather than winter but since covid the car has not been used for any road trip! On the old tyres the car did, in addition to commuting, the NC500 (1600miles) Hanover & Alsace (2200miles) Provence (2150 miles) & Italy (2800 miles). Total mileage for period 50K so I would guess about 25K - 30K on the original summer tyres.

The Michelin were fitted in Sept 2020 but went on the car in 2021. Mileage since then 22K total. Summer use would still be higher, but the car has not been used for a single road trip during this period. So based upon the same winter use (Just ONE Winter) the Michelin have lasted an estimated 15K - 17K miles.

As for driving style - I drove the car for all those road trips on the old tyres, often with my wife commenting on my rather swift cornering. She, and her more gently style has driven almost all of the Michelin miles.

And the winter tyres - they have lasted years! Though we might ditch them after this season and go All Season on the summer wheels.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

It looks like Michelin may have addressed the issue with the new PS5


*The PS4 used to be convincingly beaten by the Asymmetric 5 in wear tests, but in a test conducted by Dekra, the Michelin Pilot Sport 5 was the benchmark at 100%, the Bridgestone Potenza Sport managed 58.7%, the Continental Premium Contact 6 63.7%, the Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 5 78.2% and the Pirelli P Zero PZ4 56.2% of the new Michelins tread life. That's a huge jump compared to the PS4, and the PS5 looks to offer almost DOUBLE the tread life of Bridgestone and Pirelli!*


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

well, I believe 15/17k miles is a very good result for a UHP tire, especially when fitted on a pretty powerful car like the tt.
Ok, very probably my driving style is more aggressive (also, I do lot of highway) than yours, but with OEM P-zero R01 I fund almost impossible to cover more than 15k miles (I had this tire factory-fitted on TTS, and on RS as well) 



Barmybob said:


> EDIT
> So based upon the same winter use ONCE the Michelin have lasted an estimated 15K - 17K miles.
> 
> As for driving style - I drove the car for all those road trips on the old tyres, often with my wife commenting on my rather swift cornering. She, and her more gently style has driven almost all of the Michelin miles.
> ...


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

kevin#34 said:


> well, I believe 15/17k miles is a very good result for a UHP tire, especially when fitted on a pretty powerful car like the tt.


That is almost spot on for the factory original Pirelli tyres fitted to my TTRS. I expected much better from tyres fitted to a TDi Roadster!


----------



## snurdf (Oct 25, 2020)

My TTS came with Bridgestone Potenzas and I find them great.


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

If it's any help, ATC Euromaster have an offer on Michelins bringing the PS5 down to less than £370 for a pair.






MICHELIN PILOT SPORT 5 245/35 R19 93Y | ATS Euromaster


Buy 245/35 R19 93Y size $Manufacturer PILOT SPORT 5 car tyres online and book fitting today with ATS Euromaster.




www.atseuromaster.co.uk


----------

